# Coastal camping and sand gnats



## ranger374 (Sep 12, 2013)

For the ones who live or frequent the coast in October, how bad are the sand gnats gonna be??

Considering a tent camping trip to skidaway is., but don't want to get carried away by the biting bugs.


----------



## Mweathers (Sep 13, 2013)

Gotta be tough...hehe....depends on the weather.  If it is nice in October, they will eat you alive.


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Sep 13, 2013)

We camped there with our families when we got back from a deployment to Korea last year. The weather was absolutely beautiful, and the bugs were minimal. It was perfect, but it really does depend on the weather.


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh, and by "there", I mean Jekyll.


----------



## deadline34 (Sep 13, 2013)

The gnats will probably be there.  I use a product called Gnat B Gon that I discovered several years ago.  It is sold by my bait shop here in St. Marys.  No deet and really works.  They have a web site at www.gnatbgon.com.


----------



## David Parker (Sep 13, 2013)

Waiting til November.  Weren't too bad last time at Hunting Isle SP.  Few warmer days with the right precip at the wrong time could make for alot of itchin and swattin.  Better to wait imo.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 13, 2013)

take several cans of Yard Guard with you ...

spray area before you set up tent and then reapply as needed .....


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Sep 16, 2013)

There's also a local gnat repellant that you can get at some of these convienent stores called No Gnats. It works great, you will not have a gnat near you plus the scent smells pretty good. I imagine it works like the Gnat B Gon. Worth it for sure.


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Sep 17, 2013)

^x2^


----------



## dotties cutter (Sep 17, 2013)

We live in Brunswick Georgia and fish both fresh and salt water and year round before we even get started whether in the boat or camping, hunting or just being outdoors for a while we use insect repellent year round and it makes the whole day go better because round here there is some kind of insects and they always find my wife so we use the repellent from the start of our day.


----------



## bowandgun (Sep 18, 2013)

horse flies are bad too.


----------



## bnz (Sep 20, 2013)

I usually don't focus on using repellants but rather clothing (long sleeves and columbia type pants).  One big thing is to take zyrtec, allegra, or claritin  each day.  I live right on the marsh and the gnats in my yard are bad.  Taking these will cut down on any itching from histamine release caused by the bites.


----------



## Wylie (Nov 14, 2013)

Two years ago we went to hunting Island SC. I got carried away throwing a cast net in a backwater salt pond. Catchin bait,after three hours I was so bit up by no seeums probably thousand bites,I learned a lesson,never again without spray. Itched for days,that was September.Not sure if there the same as sand gnats


----------



## micahdean (Nov 20, 2013)

The gnats were TERRIBLE Sunday morning!! I sprayed everything I had in the boat and nothing worked! I'm usually not bothered by them but they were driving me crazy..they were piling up inside the frame/lens of my glasses, flying in my ears,  Sure makes fishing tough sometimes, even left the trout biting in one spot they were so bad.


----------

